# EZ5i v12 internal firmware released- DSi 1.4 works



## FAST6191 (Aug 14, 2009)

*EZ5i v12 internal firmware released- DSi 1.4 works*
fixes SDHC problems of V11. Also moonshell 2.00 soft reset.



The EZTeam have released v12 of the EZ5i internal firmware/loader which allows EZ5i carts to run on DSi firmware 1.4, it also solves the problems with the [705] hardware revision and SDHC memory that yesterday's v11 had (it also bypassed 1.4 making them the first team to release a software update to allow their cards to run on a DSi with 1.4 firmware). If you updated to v11 yesterday and have a [705] hardware revision EZ5i then you will need a SD card to update again.



Spoiler: Release notes




This is not the first EZ5i update but it is potentially one of the more important. It allows the EZ5i to work under a DSi using the 1.4 firmware but doing so presently requires that the cart use a proper icon and text from a game.
Updating is as simple as running the ez5firmwreUP_V12.nds from the root of the EZ5i, naturally this requires something that works with the DSi like a DS, DS lite or DSi with firmware lower than 1.4, the whole procedure takes about 30 seconds although we do suggest that you charge your device and preferably power it from the wall as well.

A check was also added so you can no longer downgrade to an earlier firmware and brick your EZ5i (it should just hang if you try).

This is just the internal loader so you can continue using any kernel that works with the EZ5i.

Hashes:
CRC32: BAF3E52E
MD5: 3978A3CAEC4721BDBA15742BEF919F2E
SHA-1: 81B9F29E5669625953D17F7F87AA70565807D2AE



*EZ5i v12 internal firmware threads:*



Old gbatemp discussion thread of 1.4 and EZ5i



EZFlash US forums  thread



Youtube video of update



Youtube video download (MP4 container H264 video)



GBAtemp download



Discuss 
*EZ5 moonshell 2.XX soft reset*
Also available since last post is a soft reset plugin for moonshell, the EZTeam sent Moonlight some source code and he made one for use. This should work for all EZ5 models



EZFlash US forums moonshell soft reset thread


----------



## funem (Aug 14, 2009)

Wow nice one. Fixes are coming thick and fast now.....

Maybe acekard and M3 will release their updates now.


----------



## indask8 (Aug 14, 2009)

Well, time to update again my EZVi... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




EDITone, perfectly.

And for people wondering, here is the new icon and text:


----------



## Mbmax (Aug 14, 2009)

Hehe.
Thanks FAST6191 for both news here and on USA forum.

Enjoy this firmware guys.


----------



## Athlon-pv (Aug 14, 2009)

hehehe


----------



## SonicRax (Aug 14, 2009)

Amazing, makes me happy I bought one out of the blue the other day. Props go to the EZVi team for dropping this. ^^


----------



## BlazerRazor (Aug 14, 2009)

boudincaca said:
			
		

> Well, time to update again my EZVi...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Kinda silly they can't do it without the spoofing, but nevertheless its great its working again, I am happy on the behalf of people using EZ5i


----------



## FAST6191 (Aug 14, 2009)

BlazerRazor said:
			
		

> Kinda silly they can't do it without the spoofing, but nevertheless its great its working again, I am happy on the behalf of people using EZ5i



It is a sha256 from what I hear, generating a collision for that (or worse a preimage) would probably gain you a fast car ride with mandatory facebag.


----------



## Deleted User (Aug 14, 2009)

Hope it wasn't just a simple string search that was blocking these things. ie title of icon file


----------



## Omega_2 (Aug 14, 2009)

Awesome.  Now for the AceKard and Supercard teams to show us theirs.


----------



## Fabis94 (Aug 14, 2009)

Since AK team said they have an unpolished hack ready (which i assume is exactly this) i hope they release it by the end of this week.


----------



## ahtin (Aug 14, 2009)

boudincaca said:
			
		

> Well, time to update again my EZVi...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yes, The Icon is so ......?


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (Aug 14, 2009)

how long u think acekard and SCDS1i will release their fix?

after EZ FLASH did all the hard work?

i WANT FLIPNOTE STUDIO DAMNIT!

sweet my DS Lite is fixed, just need to go and get it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




now if i update my DSi for Flipnote, (THANKS NINTENDO!)...when Acekard release their "fix"...could i use my DSL to update it?.....

I would think so but.....


----------



## halljames (Aug 14, 2009)

Here is just hoping that Supercard get theirs sorted, and for that matter, all of the other ones as well.

Question though, I have read lots about how that the card now contains copyrighted info (it pretends to be a comercial cart) which is illegal blah blah blah.  Surelly flash carts are illegal anyway are they not, regardless of if they contain copyrighted code.


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (Aug 14, 2009)

halljames said:
			
		

> Here is just hoping that Supercard get theirs sorted, and for that matter, all of the other ones as well.
> 
> Question though, I have read lots about how that the card now contains copyrighted info (it pretends to be a comercial cart) which is illegal blah blah blah.  Surelly flash carts are illegal anyway are they not, regardless of if they contain copyrighted code.




What ever "they" say


FUCK THEM!!!

They are just sore becuase their security was broken...after flipnote was 2ndly released....

You had this all planned out N didn't you?


----------



## funem (Aug 14, 2009)

halljames said:
			
		

> Here is just hoping that Supercard get theirs sorted, and for that matter, all of the other ones as well.
> 
> Question though, I have read lots about how that the card now contains copyrighted info (it pretends to be a comercial cart) which is illegal blah blah blah.  Surelly flash carts are illegal anyway are they not, regardless of if they contain copyrighted code.



I think what has happened now is that you have gone from a potentially grey area of "is it legal or isn't it" to a definite breach of copyright by using the name and icon... this will be interesting to watch. I feel the other cart makers ( acekard and M3 ) may hold off still further till they see what the legal ramification of this is

We may find this pushes the WHOLE cart issue right into the legal fore and there is now definite ammunition in Nintendo's gun for shutting them down

..... interesting times indeed.


----------



## elixirdream (Aug 14, 2009)

finally i can update my DSi!!! hooraY
1.1 - 1.4


----------



## Crazy-S (Aug 14, 2009)

bwahh and the Acekard is sleeping or what??
Nah im going to buy an EZ Flash...


----------



## lenselijer (Aug 14, 2009)

nice to release an update like this, but i still dont understand why the r4i gold team figured it out faster


----------



## funem (Aug 14, 2009)

lenselijer said:
			
		

> nice to release an update like this, but i still dont understand why the r4i gold team figured it out faster



Dont think they figured it out faster, just they reported a fix that uses parts of an existing games code, whether its the icon name or actual code, some of the other cart makers know of this fix from what I have read but didnt want to release a fix that could potentially land them in legal trouble for using it. The other cart makers still may not release it as a fix.


----------



## DSAndi (Aug 14, 2009)

funem said:
			
		

> halljames said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think the M3 Team wont have a problem with illegal code just because they let you do the dirty work of flashing the card and do not host the flashfiles themself. So they always fine.


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (Aug 14, 2009)

Im talking to the AceKard mod at the forums


there is a solution being worked on...and it will be a AceKard Version of the EZ FLASH Vi Fix


----------



## jesterscourt (Aug 14, 2009)

My guess is we'll have the AK fix before Sunday.


----------



## Twiffles (Aug 14, 2009)

Ah, the first one that actually released. Hopefully the others follow suit and release fixes if any, and use the others as examples if they haven't.


----------



## anaxs (Aug 14, 2009)

well this is good news

if ezflash could do it than ace kard can to
i smell it comin


----------



## JSHidaka (Aug 14, 2009)

anaxs said:
			
		

> well this is good news
> 
> if ezflash could do it than ace kard can to
> i smell it comin




all those teams are chinese and what they do best is "copy/clone" what ever works. so probably in few days all others teams will release the fix.


----------



## Jakob95 (Aug 14, 2009)

I won't probelly update my acekard 2i anyways because I don't want a Tak Icon on my Acekard when I boot it up.  And who knows there probelly will be a lot of bugs that could even brick your Acekard.  And I am using a DS lite I don't see any point for me to update.


----------



## DsHacker14 (Aug 14, 2009)

This is amazing hopefully acekard and the other flashcarts will have an update.


----------



## Quick-zeno (Aug 14, 2009)

My theory is they used that header as a hostage, so if Nintendo blocks that, then they also block that game.


----------



## KevInChester (Aug 14, 2009)

Couldn't Nintendo theoretically update the Firmware so that if anyone uses a game with that ID it attempts to write to a certain memory address, on a real cartridge nothing will happen and the game will boot.  For a Flashcard it corrupts the firmware on the card...  Doable or not?

Regardless doubt Nintendo would ever do that


----------



## YayMii (Aug 14, 2009)

They could've used a more popular game, or at least one with an icon that suits the EZ-Flash.
They could've used Mario, or something like Phoenix Wright (the icon is a contradiction).
But this is fine work nonetheless.


----------



## Jakob95 (Aug 14, 2009)

They used TAK because its not a big conpany and they probelly won't care.  But if they did MARIO than Nintendo will care.


----------



## wireles (Aug 14, 2009)

KevInChester said:
			
		

> Couldn't Nintendo theoretically update the Firmware so that if anyone uses a game with that ID it attempts to write to a certain memory address, on a real cartridge nothing will happen and the game will boot.  For a Flashcard it corrupts the firmware on the card...  Doable or not?
> 
> Regardless doubt Nintendo would ever do that



were not hear to help nintendo, are we??


----------



## DSGamer64 (Aug 14, 2009)

Good work EZ Team, works perfectly.


----------



## GreatZimkogway (Aug 14, 2009)

wireles said:
			
		

> KevInChester said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nope!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Besides, I think that might be illegal.  It'd be corrupting something that's property of the end user.  They could probably get sued themselves if they did that, as technically flashcards aren't illegal, but at the same time they are.


----------



## KevInChester (Aug 14, 2009)

Technically feasible though?  In that case check for write capability in certain memory areas?  

As for this helping Nintendo, I daresay the people who work there are umpteen times cleverer than me... and well these things are hardly revolutionary ideas are they 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




For the first idea, agreed on it being most likely illegal.

/Anyways, I won't discuss this again, it's a bit off topic in all actuality.


----------



## Santee (Aug 15, 2009)

jakob95 said:
			
		

> They used TAK because its not a big conpany and they probelly won't care.  But if they did MARIO than Nintendo will care.


But even if it was mario what would really change the it from being tak they would probably react the same way.


----------



## KevInChester (Aug 15, 2009)

Mario would give Nintendo a massive stick to beat all of the companies with, at least the ones based in countries that 'respect' copyrights/trademarks.


----------



## vi3tnaznboi (Aug 15, 2009)

Hi, has anyone tried to work the cheats on this  new firmware yet??? I haven't but would like to know...also with the really old firmware, I was able to play my mp3 songs, but I'm not sure if this one lets you also.. Thanks guys.


----------



## FAST6191 (Aug 15, 2009)

@vi3tnaznboi this is the internal loader/firmware and has nothing to do with the loader you see when you load up games, it should work with any kernel the EZ5i is compatible with.

For the record though the media playback was lost in the move to the 2.0 line and we are not certain it will return. Anyhow we now have a reset patch for the moonshell 2.0 series so you do not even have to power cycle.


----------



## Langin (Aug 15, 2009)

Kevinster that sounds lol

but hat stupid :headdesking: acekard team doent release an fix!
(go ez-flash!)


----------



## rockstar99 (Aug 15, 2009)

comon acekard i hope you can pull it off i need flipnotes studio but good job ez team


----------



## rockstar99 (Aug 15, 2009)

comon acekard i hope you can pull it off i need flipnotes studio but good job ez team


----------



## rockstar99 (Aug 15, 2009)

comon acekard i hope you can pull it off i need flipnotes studio but good job ez team


----------



## Langin (Aug 15, 2009)

Ive ordered an efvi cos I am mad of that ak team hasnt released an update yet so stfu team acekard! XD


----------



## GreatZimkogway (Aug 15, 2009)

Sephiran said:
			
		

> Ive ordered an efvi cos I am mad of that ak team hasnt released an update yet so stfu team acekard! XD



What are you, like...12?  Chill.  And have some patience.  I say if they dont have one by the end of the weekend, THEN start looking around.  BTW, any news about the M3i Zero/Supercard?


----------



## kobykaan (Aug 15, 2009)

shinkukage09 said:
			
		

> Sephiran said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




nothing at all on the ZERO front all they have said is there will be one when its available which means nothing at all no confirmation that they are even working on one!?


----------



## Omega_2 (Aug 15, 2009)

rockstar99 said:
			
		

> comon acekard i hope you can pull it off i need flipnotes studio but good job ez team
> 
> 
> 
> ...



methinks HAX D:
Triple jump-er, post >_>


----------



## Heran Bago (Aug 16, 2009)

Isn't uploading this to GBAtemp against the rules? It's pretty obviously copyright infringement with the Tak and all. Hyper R4i's isn't getting uploaded because "it is unknown how they got it to work and whether or not the firmware includes copyrighted data."


----------



## Langin (Aug 16, 2009)

shinkukage09 said:
			
		

> Sephiran said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



12+2= my age I had patience but thats over now I have ez-flash vi and I am happy 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





but yea it like russia vs us in that war but now it is nintendo vs flashcardmakers am I right? I havent watchd to flashcard news for some time so... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



its a bit confusing why doen ninty blocks flashcards while they know flashcardmakers makes an new firmware that bypasses the blocks?


----------



## redact (Aug 17, 2009)

Sephiran said:
			
		

> its a bit confusing why doen ninty blocks flashcards while they know flashcardmakers makes an new firmware that bypasses the blocks?


because they'd have to be retarded to sit idly by while we steal games.  their 3rd party devs would lose interest if nintendo gave the impression that they didn't care


----------



## realboy (Aug 17, 2009)

I'm plan out wait the R4i RTS & M3i Zero.


----------



## watex5 (Aug 17, 2009)

I had the gold r4i (before 1.4) and it worked fine, but then when the 1.4 update came out i was hoping that the acekard update could fix the r4i I had (its an acekard clone) and because I dont feel like waiting any more, i just bought and EZVi. Now, how long will dealextreme take?


----------



## perkele (Aug 17, 2009)

DX takes about 2 weeks, if it's in stock.
By that time there might be an Acekard update...

edit: AK2i has an update already


----------



## watex5 (Aug 17, 2009)

watex5 said:
			
		

> I had the gold r4i (before 1.4) and it worked fine, but then when the 1.4 update came out i was hoping that the acekard update could fix the r4i I had (its an acekard clone) and because I dont feel like waiting any more, i just bought and EZVi. Now, how long will dealextreme take?


and of course, the day after i order my EZVi -.- the acekard releases the update...


----------



## Mbmax (Aug 17, 2009)

Bying a flashcart that can update its boostrap/bootloader, its firmware and its kernel is a good choice for the future.
The ak2i can only update its bootstrap/bootloader and kernel.


----------



## quickfingers (Aug 17, 2009)

will the new update be able to work on the 1.3 us ver. because i tired loading dstt buy it wouldn't work


----------



## watex5 (Aug 17, 2009)

quickfingers said:
			
		

> will the new update be able to work on the 1.3 us ver. because i tired loading dstt buy it wouldn't work


the  DSTT isnt an EZFlash Vi


----------



## quickfingers (Aug 17, 2009)

watex5 said:
			
		

> quickfingers said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i know i trid sing a dstt on the dsi but it wouldn't work so will the ezflashvi work with the 1.3u version


----------



## Omega_2 (Aug 18, 2009)

mercluke said:
			
		

> Sephiran said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Third party being datel, and others, and they're already blocked from what I can tell


----------



## perkele (Aug 18, 2009)

watex5 said:
			
		

> and of course, the day after i order my EZVi -.- the acekard releases the update...


Let this be a lesson to be patience and to buy genuine cards, not a fake R4i that turns out to be a clone of the Acekard.


----------

